# Rolled Wheat vs Torrefied Wheat



## Cloud Surfer (16/12/20)

I just included both of these in my order, because I couldn’t chose between them. I’m going to put a small amount of one in my next Dunkelweizen brew to increase the head retention. I suspect either will do virtually the same thing.

If you had to chose, which one would you use?


----------



## kadmium (17/12/20)

Cloud Surfer said:


> I just included both of these in my order, because I couldn’t chose between them. I’m going to put a small amount of one in my next Dunkelweizen brew to increase the head retention. I suspect either will do virtually the same thing.
> 
> If you had to chose, which one would you use?


They will need to be mashed with a base malt. 

They should be virtually the same with torrified adding a slightly more toasty 'cereal' note (think rice krispies) and flaked adding a slightly grainier note. 

I don't think I would stress too much over the two but I suppose I would go with torrified wheat.


----------



## BrewLizard (17/12/20)

I can't help you with that question, sorry. But I can say that I have wondered if you could do a DMaDH experiment to actually try things blindly.

Something like a 100% pale ale malt, mashed and then boiled with some gentle hopping with EKG and Cascade (IBU 25–30 with fairly mild flavour/aroma additions).

At the same time, steeping (or mashing) a, b, c, d, e other malts in separate containers, and boiling to sanitise in the microwave. Then portioning off several brews that work out to be 90% base malt + 10% grain-of-interest in each mini fermenter (2 or 3 L juice bottles, perhaps). Pitch yeast, ferment, bottle and taste side-by-side.

Apologies for a potential derailing post. I just think about this every time a similar question comes up, and I'm constantly googling similar questions and unsatisfied with having to imagine the characteristics described.


----------

